# Teemee's 30g tall



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

It's been a long time since I posted any pics of my tank, and I've taken some (albeit crappy ones) of late, so thought I'd put then on the forum 
I wasn't planning on going the seahorse route again, but when Zena raved about some amazing captive bred Hippocampus reidi that had come in locally, it was hard to resist.
Coral wise, I have several photosynthetic gorgonians, as well as a few non-photosynthetic ones, lps and lots of zoas and palys. But I need a lot more, because I'm a bit nuts about them!
I have a few too many fish, including a pair of Pygmy pink-streaked wrasses, a pair of ORA hybrid Caribbean cleaner gobies, a pair of orange-spotted gobies, blue and yellow assessors, tailspot blenny, firefish, and an awesome yellow-striped clingfish. I have 2 pairs of Hippocampus reidi - they are still small, but eat like pigs and are growing every day. One of the males appears to be carrying (babies!), and I've started doing a little bit of research on how to keep them, but H. reidi are one of the harder types of seahorse to rear out. The cleaner gobies are expecting, too. Mamma is so big she just slides down the glass when she decides to perch on it. You gotta feel for her!
I'd hoped to have tons of shrimp, but along came a seahorse and gobbled up the cutest little unicorn shrimp I picked up from SUM last week - clearly I wasn't thinking! - so might get a few blood shrimp, but nothing small and interesting.
Tons of CUC - need them with seahorses - a gazillion snails (thanks harold!), pencil urchin and serpent star, of which I wouldn't mind another or two - if anyone sees any (esp. pink ones!), please let me know...
No more plans for fish, though maybe a Hawaiian dwarf moray at some point down the road (they're the size of a pen!), but looking forward to adding more zoos, palys, and acans, as well as a little bit of sps.
Filtration is an AC70 carbon filter, and AC70 modified refugium. My tunze nano-skimmer died ages ago, but will likely replace it at some point. I have a heater in the tank, which is generally a big no for seahorse tanks, but have an airstone right beneath it, that keeps the seahorses off it.
Anywho - hope you like the pics peeps


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice set up marg! 

-Tony


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice gorgonians. Are they relatively easy to keep?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

The photosynthetic ones are a cinch! I'm putting a few of the smaller ones and some frags up for sale today- need both room and $ for new and different ones. I wouldn't have done non-photo again were it not for the seahorses. You need to feed both constantly...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

what a beauty set up

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

that looks awesome! i saw some sea horses at sum last week and they are sooooo cool looking. i have no clue on how to keep them but i was thinking if i could keep one in my refugium? anyways, great looking tank and i'm going to pick your brain about them at the bbq


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

thmh said:


> Very nice set up marg!
> 
> -Tony


Thanks Tony! your frags have helped 



sig said:


> what a beauty set up


Thanks Greg!



Flexin5 said:


> that looks awesome! i saw some sea horses at sum last week and they are sooooo cool looking. i have no clue on how to keep them but i was thinking if i could keep one in my refugium? anyways, great looking tank and i'm going to pick your brain about them at the bbq


Maybe your refugium is okay for them - I'll tell you everything I know


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

close up of the ORA hybrid Caribbean cleaner gobies.
They are a cross between the yellow and blue ones, and not a great pic, but their line is yellow at the front, turquoise in the middle and blue at the back.
Thanks Hubert!


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow! Picture perfect!! I want a seahorse now.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice, very unique setup! Looks like you're not giving up on a reef tank. Gorgeous gorgonians!


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

Love those gorgonians!
Would love to buy a photosynthetic frag from you if you selling them


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

What kind of seahorses are you keeping there? What temp. do you keep your tank at? You mentioned the kind I should look into when I picked up the Gorgs but I forgot...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I have captive bred Hippocampus reidi. But I might have suggested the captive bred Hippocampus erectus from SUM...? That said, the new tank is a little small for these guys. Minimum suggested is always a 20g for 2, and 30g for 4... The ones that Ken has currently are pretty small, likely under a year, but they will grow. What happened to the frogfish idea? I wish I could have one...


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nice display. Great landscaping. Ooo.....


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Is that the same as that gorgonian frag you gave me?  It's gorgeous!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

These pics have been too long in the waiting....

GET THEM BIGGER!!!!!!























































...ahhhh, that's better  Sorry, I'm a guy. Pictures have to be as big as possible at all times


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looks good Teemee! Love the clingfish!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

going to be moving photosynthetic gorgonians over to new tank soon, to make this an nps tank. Awesome new addition from Burc.
thanks guys for making my pics big. Maybe you can tell me how one of these days!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Very cool - is that a NPS gorg?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Very cool - is that a NPS gorg?


but of course


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Seems to me, the nps are always the nicest. The ones I got from you are all doing fine. The purple one has had this brownish coating on it for last 1 1/2 days. Is this normal? I feed them regularly.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Some of the photosynthetic gorgonians shed!
You need to get a turkey baster, and blow it all off.
That said, it it's not shedding, it might be in a place with not enough flow.
The ones you got don't need food, but by all means, appreciate it from time to time. By ribbon gorgonian (photosynthetic) has never been happier. It's a like a pig in mud with all the food in the tank. 
Definitely try the turkey baster. A couple of times, I've taken stuff off them by hand and they don't appreciate that very much.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

It's getting lots of flow, but I'll try the turkey baster. I was surprised how well they are doing right from the start. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*More pics*

My OSFF likes to pretend he's a gorgonian at night 
And a few other nps photos for all you non-nps peeps


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Gaaaah!!!!  

Very jelly... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Niceee!!!!!!!


----------



## newflavor (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice Tank. Can I buy some of your synthetic gorgonians for my seahorses so I have something they can cling on when I finally find somewhere to buy them. My nano tank has been without fish for 6 weeks now because I only want seahorse in it hahaha. Let me know if the babies come out. I will just but them off you.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

What synthetic gorgonians - they're all real!
That said, I don't recommend the non photosynthetic ones. they are a lot of work and it's very difficult to keep them.
I will for sure be able to sell you some frags of photosynthetic ones, though  All they need is light, though a little bit of baby brine or cyclopeeze makes them happy, too.


----------



## LipmanJ (May 26, 2013)

wow, your tank is amazing. Love the colors!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

These are the one species that would get me into salt tanks. Sea horses have always fascinated me, but I had assumed they were much too delicate and fussy to keep.
I guess I'll have to do some research. But if I could ever find the room, and the money, sea horses would surely be the creatures I'd want to keep, once I managed to get a tank established for them.
I know the importance of tank maturity for many species, so I would be prepared to wait however long I had to. Amazing pics btw.


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow, amazing seahorse tank. I am sure it will leave people debating on switching over. 

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Looked through your thread - really beautiful NPS dominant setup. 

Very nicely arranged and complementary choice of corals!


----------

